# decirle a alguien que haga algo



## ilikescotch

Hola otra vez. Tengo muchos problemas para la "indirekte Rede" del imperativo (bueno, creo que eso es). ¿Cómo se dice enonces "decirle/pedirle a alguien que haga algo"? y ¿cómo sería en pasivo o en un modo parecido a "me dijeron/pidieron que escribiera algo", por ejemplo?
Usando el Denglisch se me ocurrió:
Sie sagt mir, was zu machen.
pero no estoy seguro...
y de ahí saqué el pasivo o así:
Es wurde mir gesagt, etaws zu machen.
o también del Denglisch: Ich wurde gesagt, was zu machen.

No sé poner el "pedir" en este caso, no sé si bitten estaría correcto. 
Gracias...


----------



## AlbinWorld

A mi las frases con "was" me parecen bien, es como un pronombre pero en lugar de referenciar un objeto mencionado antes, referencia a toda la frase que se te dijo.
Pero la última la hubiera hecho más parecida a la penúltima:
"Es wurde mir gesagt, was zu machen."
o 
"Es wurde mir gebettet, dass ich ... mache".

¿Qué pensais?


----------



## pedro0001

AlbinWorld said:


> A mi las frases con "was" me parecen bien, es como un pronombre pero en lugar de referenciar un objeto mencionado antes, referencia a toda la frase que se te dijo.
> Pero la última la hubiera hecho más parecida a la penúltima:
> "Es wurde mir gesagt, was zu machen."
> o
> "Es wurde mir gebettet, dass ich ... mache".
> 
> ¿Qué pensais?




Hola AlbinWorld, 

No es cuestión de pensar en este caso, sino de saber. 

Correcto es con el verbo "bitten" como se pregunta ilikescotch.

"Es wurde mir gebeten, (et)was zu machen".

El "Ich wurde gesagt" o "es wurde mir gesagt" no es correcto en este caso. El verbo "sagen" no es pedir, sino decir. O sea, se traduce como "me dijeron" o "se me ha dicho". 

Saludos.


----------



## ilikescotch

a ok. ¿y no aplica en este caso el sagen para decir eso? por ejemplo, 'ella le dijo (a él) que cerrara la puerta', ¿no podría ser 'sie sagt ihm, die Tür zuzumachen'? 
y ¿también queda erfragen en lugar de bitten?


----------



## pedro0001

ilikescotch said:


> a ok. ¿y no aplica en este caso el sagen para decir eso? por ejemplo, 'ella le dijo (a él) que cerrara la puerta', ¿no podría ser 'sie sagt ihm, die Tür zuzumachen'?
> y ¿también queda erfragen en lugar de bitten?




No podés hacer una traducción literal. El verbo "decir" es más amplio en español que en alemán. Lo que si se puede es:

"Sie sagte ihm, dass er die Tür zumachen sollte".

Saludos.


----------



## Quelle

Puedes decir:

Sie sagte ihm, er sollte die Tür zumachen. (También como dijo Pedro: ..., dass er die Tür zumachen sollte.)
Ihm wurde gesagt, ... (voz pasiva)
Man sagte ihm, ...
Sie bat ihn, die Tür zuzumachen (die Tür zu schließen).
Er wurde gebeten, ... (voz pasiva)
Sie forderte ihn auf, die Tür zu schließen.
Er wurde aufgefordert,... (voz pasiva)
Sie befahl ihm, die Tür zu schließen.
Ihm wurde befohlen, ... (voz pasiva)


----------



## Quelle

pedro0001 said:


> "Es wurde mir gebeten, (et)was zu machen".
> Ich wurde gebeten, etwas zu machen.
> Es wurde mir gesagt, dass ich etwas machen solle.


----------

